
Which programming language is fastest? - solarized
https://benchmarksgame-team.pages.debian.net/benchmarksgame/index.html
======
igouy
"Which programs are fastest?"

[https://benchmarksgame-
team.pages.debian.net/benchmarksgame/...](https://benchmarksgame-
team.pages.debian.net/benchmarksgame/performance/fannkuchredux.html)

Which other programs are fastest?

[https://benchmarksgame-
team.pages.debian.net/benchmarksgame/...](https://benchmarksgame-
team.pages.debian.net/benchmarksgame/performance/nbody.html)

Fastest using which programming language implementation?

For example the n-body #8 C program, using gcc or using clang —

[https://benchmarksgame-
team.pages.debian.net/benchmarksgame/...](https://benchmarksgame-
team.pages.debian.net/benchmarksgame/fastest/c.html)

